# /  .
,         . ( )       ?   ??

----------

,    




( ,  ) .   /  
(    )  3  19   2008 .

 .   ,     
(...)	 
  		  /    (
( , - )
   ):
, 	   (),   -,   ..	 -   	 - -	
 2008	4000	20 . 		
 2008	4000	23 . 		
 2008 .	4000	21 . 		
 2008  .	4000	22 . 		
 2008 .	4000	23 . 		
 2008	4000	19 . 		
:	24000	128 . 		

 						(.)
 							(.)
..
        (  ),     ,  ,  .
        (  )           .

----------

!   
1.  .___ 
2.     ____
____ ______( ,   12   3 ??)
3.  (    -)
4.    ()__..-??__.( ?     , ?? .     2008      2010,      ?)
4.    . _____
( .            12 , )-  12 .   ,    !!
5.        12 ?:
 ___.____.____
6.     ___(  .   . /   ....   12 .  .
7.  .  .     , ,    
______      ____???(  ?)
   ____  . (   ?)
  ,. ....
         ?

----------

?

----------


## 2010

,,           ?         .

----------


## HelenY

> ,,           ?         .


                 ..
     ..

   ,       ?

      ,           ..

----------


## 2007

**,   62 ,    . http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp62.htm



> (        ). 
> 
>         ,     ,        .

----------

> ..
>      ..
> 
>    ,       ?
> 
>       ,           ..


         ,      !

----------

,

----------


## _

,      2009 .?         :Big Grin: 
,   . 6         /.  2009 ?

,    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:  (   :Stick Out Tongue: ) -   -   - .

----------


## _

,        http://www.rspb.ru/index.php?option=...205&Itemid=175

 -    -   ,   .

----------

,     09.,       ,  .

----------


## _

**,

----------


## HelenY

> ,      2009 .?        
> ,   . 6         /.  2009 ?
> 
> ,    ,         (  ) -   -   - .


,         ,   ..
      -     ,   , , ..             ,     ..

----------

-  ,     , ..       ,   -    ,

----------


## HelenY

> -  ,     , ..       ,   -    ,


? ,    .. ,  ,   -  ,  ,    ,    ..

----------

.     ,   (,  ,    ).     .         .    3  ,      (    ).

----------


## _

, ,   -      ,   (      :Wow: ), .   2008 -  2009 .
 ,   :Love:

----------


## HelenY

> .     ,   (,  ,    ).     .         .    3  ,      (    ).


 ,     ..     ,    250  ,       ,     -,  ,      .. ,  ..

----------


## HelenY

> , ,   -      ,   (     ), .   2008 -  2009 .
>  ,


  ,    -  ,  , 10  -   , ,  :Smilie:

----------

2,5  .      .

----------

09,    ,  09.      ?         6600=?

----------


## HelenY

> 09,    ,  09.      ?         6600=?


      -    ,  :Smilie:

----------


## _

*HelenY*,   .

----------

...     24  2007 ,  22  207 ...     .      ?

----------


## ˸111

,  ,  .        :Frown:

----------


## ˸111

> 09,    ,  09.      ?         6600=?


   -   ,   7000   ,   -   .         ,     ,    .

----------


## 2007

> -


   ?     6600  7000???
    14.11.2009 N 926 "          2010 "-  2010         850          *4900* .

----------


## ˸111

,    ,    ,     .       .

----------

> ...     24  2007 ,  22  207 ...     .      ?


          -    .   .         , ..   .

----------

[QUOTE=;52628048]    -    . 

, .    .....       ?

----------


## _

,    2009 .,  ,    (),    - ..   ,     - ,           . :Wink:    (..   ,   )  :yes:

----------

> ?     6600  7000???
>     14.11.2009 N 926 "          2010 "-  2010         850          *4900* .


?  ! 4900=  ,850   , 2010     250.,+   -850.    !
            :-        1700=+850+850?  -    ,  1700=      ?

----------

, ,     -     ,      .
   . ?
  (  ) -       ( ,  )
?
..         ..?
    ?

----------


## 2007

> (  ) -       ( ,  )


    ?     .          .         .....


> ?


 ,      .-54
     ,     .

----------


## -

!!!       .    3      .  ?   ((((

----------



----------


## 2007

> 


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

,      1 ?

----------


## mupkom

,    _.          ,       .

----------

.		

	            22	                  19	             9 672,75	
	 22	                  14	             7 636,36	
            21	                    6	             2 971,44

  3.     	65                    	39       	20 280,55	

  		 = 65 / 3           	21,67
-		 =20 280,55 / 39	520,01
-		 = 21,67 * 520,01	11 268,62

  1  ( 2) -      1 ( 2)

----------

> -    .   .         , ..   .

----------

> :-        1700=+850+850?  -    ,  1700=      ?


     . 850   .

----------


## _07

.    01.12.2009  01.12.2010.
      :  11500,  11500,  11500.  34500 
    : 22,  21,  21  64
  34500/64*64/3=11500.  , ,  ?    :    ( ),   (/   ).    ?

----------


## Eliska

, . 
   2 ,     : 
 - 17 300,00 - 21 ..
 - 17 300,00 - 21 ..
17 300*2/42=823,81
17300*2/42*42/2=17299,99

----------


## _07

:       .    ?     ?

----------


## kirilova

12 ,  ,   ,   52   2 ,      ,          :yes:

----------

.....           ???        ,   ???

----------

> .....           ???        ,   ???


    ?     ? !!!   -     -  !!

----------

> :       .    ?     ?


     -                    .

----------


## Alice2010

15000 . 23 ,  3 .
  :

15000/20*7=5250      
5250/7=750 -  
750*20 = 15000 -    .

?

----------


## matreshka-80

, ,   . 

         3 .     .   :        ,        3 ,       .             ,          ? (    ).

----------

...        26   ** ,             ... 850   ...

----------


## matreshka-80

> ...        26   ** ,             ... 850   ...


 !
    !     ,          ,  -  -  -   ?

----------

,      ...     ...

   -    ...                3- ...

----------

?   (  .. )    ?

----------

> ?   (  .. )    ?

----------

!

----------

...
                ...      17  ...     27    ,      ....     ...

----------


## TomTom2

!     18  2011  06  2011.     -      ?  .....?

----------

??? ,      !!!! (   )

----------

